# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  An antique Yatagan found on Flea Market

## Fabrizio P.

....found in a Flea Market in Sothern Italy with this spanish sword... http://www.swordforum.com/forums/sho...=1#post1228244

Total lenght 77 cm (30"), grip severely damaged.

Any input will be greatly appreciated, thank you!

----------


## Fabrizio P.



----------


## Fabrizio P.

maker's mark.....

----------


## Fabrizio P.

Any suggestion about the maker''s mark?

----------


## Manouchehr M.

I have not seen this mark before. BUt I think judged by the shape of the blade it can be pattern-welded. Have you thought of restoring it?

----------

